# Peanut Butter Alternatives?



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got a random question about Peanut Butter. I know that a lot of people put it inside the kong toy, use it to get ears to pop on the airplane, and that dogs like it in general as a treat.

Here's my problem: I absolutely hate it. Just the smell of peanut butter makes me sick to my stomach. I was thinking about using something else like almond butter, or similar. I'm not sure if there are certain nuts that dogs can't eat or are allergic to though. 

Is peanut butter just used because most people have it lying around... or are other nuts no good? Thanks a ton!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Plain, nonfat yogurt


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

The other nuts are fine (macademia of course excluded). I have known people to use both almond and cashew butter in place of peanut butter for dogs. In fact, I had a friend whose dog would only take her daily pill if it came with a dab of almond butter!

Peanut butter I suspect is used so much because of its general popularity/availability. It's also easier to find natural, salt-free peanut butter (at least for me) than salt-free almond and other butters.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

almond butter to me, smells the same as peanut butter so you might not get around the smell that way. i know that kong makes some cheese in a can product that might work for you. 

you can try all kinds of things in the kong, liquid or solid. tuna, wet dog food, mashed potato... it works even better if you freeze it.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

And if your dog likes things that really smell, you can try wet cat food. Many dogs go crazy for cat food, and it works well in kongs.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I use strawberry yogurt, low in aspertame or wet dog food frozen as well.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a lot of healthy alternatives for treats, and in Kongs. They include:

Green Beans
Grape Tomatoes (or cherry tomatoes, halved)
Asperagus
Hard Boiled Eggs
Sardines in olive oil
Low Fat Cottage Cheese
Plain, live culture yogurt
Blueberries
Strawberries
Raspberries
Blackberries
Watermelon
Cantelope
String Cheese
Braunsweiger
Natural Balance Food Roll, sliced and cubed 
Low Fat Cream Cheese (to seal the holes in Kongs)


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I usually use peanut butter with their dry food OR a little shot of the Kong stuff in the can or squirt cheese. Put just a little and then stuff with more kibble. Just enough of the spread to get a little on all the kibble. David


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

These are the things I have put into my dogs kong toys cream cheese, yogurt, bananas, baby food, and peanut butter (with honey).


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I never ever use peanut butter. If it's not solid, it's either cream cheese, cottage cheese, mashed potato, mashed banana or plain nonfat yoghurt.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

"use it to get ears to pop on the airplane"

That's a new one to me. 

For people or dogs?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I use, for the goopy stuff, cottage cheese, yogurt, and canned pumpkin, and for chunky stuff, apple, banana, carrots, natural balance roll, and kibble.


----------

